# Zamii - Artist bullied into suicide attempt by SJWs



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

There has been nothing but attack from the SJWs against people in their own fandoms, and here is the place to document it! Since there is a huge occurrence of it, it seems fitting to place all the crap SJWs have done to fandoms across tumblr.

I got the idea from "DA roulette."

However, I found something disturbing it needed to be brought up as a thread. The SU fandom has been known to be radical, going as far as ruining the quality of a hotel rating and...well, yelling at any artist that tries drawing the characters.

This one is about a Tumblr artist that really has this amazing talent with a tablet. The se people don't see that, however. They see that she's fataphobic and racist. They see her as transophobic. Yet, she's nothing like that.

The name is Zamii and, as of recently, she came out the hospital. For what? For trying to kill herself. Just like the XKit guy they were yelling at to return (and these same blogs vilify this sort of thing) they ended up telling this woman to kill herself as well, especially so after how she drew Rose.

There is a tumblr out there dedicated to hating on this one artist, and they can give a lesser shit if she DID kill herself because they have no remorse. They, like many, ignore the part they played in it.

http://zamii070receipts.tumblr.com/list

http://takashi0.tumblr.com/post/131794183532/would-you-happened-to-have-any-linksarchives-of#notes (I know this person won't delete this thread, mainly because they never delete unless absolutely have to)

http://takashi0.tumblr.com/post/131793847102/constructive-criticism-does-not-equal-harassment#notes
http://takashi0.tumblr.com/post/131791416852/would-you-happened-to-have-any-linksarchives-of#notes
http://takashi0.tumblr.com/post/131787816527/i-think-the-worst-part-about-the-whole-zammii

I'll find more about this, but I have to ask: What fandoms are the worst out of them all?


----------



## Rung (Oct 24, 2015)

With "Worst fandom" it's debatable. It can be sonicfags, ponyfags , furries or the lesbian rock people. It all depends on the person and their experiences with cancerous fandoms.

But i'd recommend using archive.md just in case those links do go missing. Just because it's by a user you trust, doesn't mean it can stay up forever. (Staff can delete it (if they ever get off their ass) , a hack can happen, or just plain blog deletion.)
Receipt list/im grasping for straws-list: https://archive.md/Lnvdi
Second link https://archive.md/cNPBb
Third link: https://archive.md/6Y4o0
Fourth link: https://archive.md/NBH3O
Fifth link: https://archive.md/DCiOR


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Rung said:


> With "Worst fandom" it's debatable. It can be sonicfags, ponyfags , furries or the lesbian rock people. It all depends on the person and their experiences with cancerous fandoms.
> 
> But i'd recommend using archive.md just in case those links do go missing. Just because it's by a user you trust, doesn't mean it can stay up forever. (Staff can delete it (if they ever get off their ass) , a hack can happen, or just plain blog deletion.)
> Receipt list/im grasping for straws-list: https://archive.md/Lnvdi
> ...


Thanks. ^^ I've been seeing so much shit with SU that its gotten beyond anything. I've seen some "critiqued" work (One only actually being dubbed it. She gave out advice, which is fair enough.)
https://archive.md/YaNYn
I've seen some defending but still...I feel for her.


----------



## MayMay (Oct 24, 2015)

I dunno. There's plenty of 'wat?' to be found in the Sanic fans and bronies but I don't think either have them have made an effort to drive people to suicide over shit as trivial as drawing a character's nose smaller.

Seriously, people never cease to amaze me with what absolute monsters they can be.


----------



## moorhen (Oct 24, 2015)

Tumblr is the worst for getting salty over shit that doesn't matter. 

This is a post from the receipt blog 



Spoiler: Big












Like who gives a shit, really? She's still fat and that's a shit drawing anyway. Look at its arms, it's proportions are fucked,  and it's colouring is subpar. 

Tumblrs call out culture is the dumbest thing, it's just children trying to ruin the lives of other children for having different opinions.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

MayMay said:


> I dunno. There's plenty of 'wat?' to be found in the Sanic fans and bronies but I don't think either have them have made an effort to drive people to suicide over shit as trivial as drawing a character's nose smaller.
> 
> 
> moorhen said:
> ...


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 24, 2015)

The SU spergs are making accounts on deviantart just to leave low tier bait comments on Zammii's stuff. You see them on almost everything in her gallery, even stuff that isn't SU related.
The weening is just sad.


 


 
That was on a Rose Quartz drawing.
And there are also comments on those improvement meme things DA users do.
the picture itself:
 
and more weening from tumblrtards in the comments.


 
It's so much cringe. These people are pathetic.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Dismaying Tree said:


> The SU spergs are making accounts on deviantart just to leave low tier bait comments on Zammii's stuff. You see them on almost everything in her gallery, even stuff that isn't SU related.
> The weening is just sad.
> View attachment 55573
> View attachment 55575
> ...


I have no idea why they do the things they do. It makes no sense and, all in all, it means you have time on your hands if your bullying for something that..weak. When I was planning for a "Tumblrphile" thread, UI ran into a few comments that made me cringe from it.

"Zamii's fucking alive you can leave us aloe now lol." (Coming from a Zamii hate blog)
"Zamii's stupid and ugly and I hope she dies lol"
"LOL ZAMII PROBABLY FAKED HER SUICIDE."


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Turns out people actually think she lied about the hospital visit. Look, I USED A PHONE IN THE HOSPITAL. ELECTRONICS AREN'T BANNED.

She mirrors her art because she has EDS.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Oct 24, 2015)

I wonder how many of the people harrassing her have an anti-bullying/suicide prevention post? My guess is they repost those everytime they show on their dashboard, but it doesn't matter because THIS PERSON IS BAD!


----------



## MayMay (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure nurses wouldn't object to you letting people know you're okay... well okay in the sense of being alive. Nurses were probably just out of frame or something.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

MayMay said:


> I'm pretty sure nurses wouldn't object to you letting people know you're okay... well okay in the sense of being alive. Nurses were probably just out of frame or something.


Mine let's people have phones. I was able to get reception too. (I was far worse then)

She was in the special section probably because she has EDS.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 24, 2015)

you know, I'm sort of hoping this incident gets back to rebecca sugar, or someone with huge influence on the SU team.

I _like _Steven Universe, but at this point I'm anticipating the hiatus that never ends.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

~*dank meme*~ said:


> you know, I'm sort of hoping this incident gets back to rebecca sugar, or someone with huge influence on the SU team.
> 
> I _like _Steven Universe, but at this point I'm anticipating the hiatus that never ends.


If they do, it won't work.  They still hate on people who like a certain race human gems. I had to see gem encouraging blogs because of how many people bash certain races. (Don't think of making Garnett anything BUT black)


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 24, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> If they do, it won't work.  They still hate on people who like a certain race human gems. I had to see gem encouraging blogs because of how many people bash certain races. (Don't think of making Garnett anything BUT black)


I hadn't expected them to do anything big. But...someone needs to know that their fandom has turned so bad, it's caused a girl to attempt suicide. i know Ian Jones-Quartey has experienced it, RS has gotten flack before. I dunno, I'm just being optimistic I guess.


----------



## Hades (Oct 24, 2015)

Personally I've followed this person's drama and she's not 100% a saint being bullied by the tumbletards. It's like 30% her sperging out.
The reason they mostly hate her so much is that she does x-phobic thing and just makes excuses as to why she did it. I.e.: She can't be racist because she's part Mexican.
Also she faked her own death threats for asspats.
So for me personally, it's hard to see her as a perfect angel being bullied.
I more consider it like watching two equally stupid sides sperging over nothing.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 24, 2015)

All this shit...
_Over lesbian rocks_...


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 24, 2015)

Hades said:


> Personally I've followed this person's drama and she's not 100% a saint being bullied by the tumbletards. It's like 30% her sperging out.
> The reason they mostly hate her so much is that she does x-phobic thing and just makes excuses as to why she did it. I.e.: She can't be racist because she's part Mexican.
> Also she faked her own death threats for asspats.
> So for me personally, it's hard to see her as a perfect angel being bullied.
> I more consider it like watching two equally stupid sides sperging over nothing.



Yeah, I don't doubt she has done her own stupid shit.
It's just awful that she actually _does_ attempt to kill herself, and people in her tag are hoping she's dead, apparently people have threatened to kill her entire family and rape her dead body.
Can't take those to face value, but knowing tumblr, I don't doubt it's been said.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 24, 2015)

Considering that zamii070 is a mentally-disabled latinx paraplegic that's like 20 years old, you'd expect tumblr to treat her a lot better than they did.


----------



## DonutSluts (Oct 24, 2015)

I just don't get it. I know this person used to be particularly popular back when Homestuck was updating regularly but I haven't seen them much for a year until this drama started. And there's the fact that this person's art isn't particularly that great to get upset over.

Yeah, yeah, I know. It's tumblr and all. But yeesh, this is the most ass-backward logic I've seen for sperging over fanart in a long time. People are running around like chickens over a bunch of cartoons. I just don't get it.


----------



## 女鬼 (Oct 24, 2015)

I hate to be that person, but does this really belong on the lolcow boards?
OK, someone on  Tumblr is  being bullied over stupid fandom shit and that's very sad for her, but where's the 'lol' part?


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 24, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> All this shit...
> _Over lesbian rocks_...



polymorphic sentient rocks are serious business to tumblr, a website full of autistic adults obsessed with a cartoon whose messages condemn exactly what they sperg about.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 24, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Considering that zamii070 is a mentally-disabled latinx paraplegic that's like 20 years old, you'd expect tumblr to treat her a lot better than they did.



They'll find an excuse to disprove that and justify reasons to bully her. 

-She uploads a picture of her disabled self? She just imaged searched paraplegic people on Google and used one of the pictures. 

-Picture of herself in the hospital? Nope, she just took a picture of someone else in that hospital, while being actually healthy. 

-She submits a record of her being in the hospital? (with personal information redacted, hopefully) Tumblr won't believe it because either the redacted information is removed proof of that truth, or the document is a fake.

-She uploads a video blog talking about her situation? Obviously she paid a disabled person money to read from a script and to record it on video.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Thiletonomics said:


> They'll find an excuse to disprove that and justify reasons to bully her.
> 
> -She uploads a picture of her disabled self? She just imaged searched paraplegic people on Google and used one of the pictures.
> 
> ...


They actually did that part. They said it was fake "because she was in the hospital with an electronic." (Nevermind the fact that I've ad electronics in a hospital. Hell, the people that complained that  (the ones that said they had tried committing suicide) are lying because I known people who have tried to, and they had electronics in the room as well. Just recently, when I volunteered, I saw a suicide (attempted) person have a phone. The entire time. I have NO idea where they got the notion "they couldn't bring one".


----------



## Mimiku (Oct 24, 2015)

Joined here just to add in my two cents.

After doing a little browsing on this blog, http://zamii070shitposts.tumblr.com/  it didn't take me long to find each of the mods main blogs including the art blog for Mod Monoko. The blog is mostly full of minors and a 21 year old mod for some strange reason. The whole Zamii situation itself has gotten out of hand. I was a bit skeptical with some of the things Zamii herself has done and even agreed with some of these idiots, but I didn't hate her with a flying passion to the point i had to make a blog about it.

I didn't hear about this suicide attempt until yesterday. I do wish Zamii the best for recovery.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Oct 24, 2015)

Ugh, this is so fucking disgusting. I'm glad that girl is okay. But she should stay away from Tumblr and even DeviantArt for good. And is it just me, or is the Rose that she drew isn't even that skinny? I mean, the one of the right has more of a Jessica Rabbit like figure than how she actually appears on the show, but her arms and thighs appear to be really thick.

Some people on Tumblr come off as straight up sociopaths. That or very weak minded to the point where they justify a girl attempting suicide with "Well, she was fatophobic and transphobic!"



SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Considering that zamii070 is a mentally-disabled latinx paraplegic that's like 20 years old, you'd expect tumblr to treat her a lot better than they did.


Just goes to show you that you can hit all of Tumblr's oppression points and still be Satan in their eyes if you do something that they don't agree with.


----------



## Gensdupays (Oct 24, 2015)

She posted a video.

Yeah, SU fandom is the worst.


----------



## Mimiku (Oct 24, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> She posted a video.
> 
> Yeah, SU fandom is the worst.



Some people are already saying that she's faking it. Of course, they still gotta find one thing to say to make it seem like Zamii is totally faking all of this, despite the fact her family and best friends were concerned about her.

I had a bit of trouble finding the newest mod sans on zamii070shitposts, but I found them. They were stupid enough to reblog one of the posts onto their blog, their kin is sans, and the picture on the mod page is a drawing they did. They easily gave themselves away, haha.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Mimiku said:


> Some people are already saying that she's faking it. Of course, they still gotta find one thing to say to make it seem like Zamii is totally faking all of this, despite the fact her family and best friends were concerned about her.
> 
> I had a bit of trouble finding the newest mod sans on zamii070shitposts, but I found them. They were stupid enough to reblog one of the posts onto their blog, their kin is sans, and the picture on the mod page is a drawing they did. They easily gave themselves away, haha.


Their main reason being is the lighting, the electronic, etc. I've been in a hospital. She could have been in a place separate if she had EDS. When I stayed for days, I was entirely different areas.


----------



## Mimiku (Oct 24, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Their main reason being is the lighting, the electronic, etc. I've been in a hospital. She could have been in a place separate if she had EDS. When I stayed for days, I was entirely different areas.



I found this post that shows some people saying she's faking it and some good responses at the end of it.

http://spookyseverusluver.tumblr.com/post/131833773703/takashi0-lornagonigall-klizbitisscary

This whole thing is just a huge shitfest of idiots, if you ask me.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 24, 2015)

Mimiku said:


> I found this post that shows some people saying she's faking it and some good responses at the end of it.
> 
> http://spookyseverusluver.tumblr.com/post/131833773703/takashi0-lornagonigall-klizbitisscary
> 
> This whole thing is just a huge shitfest of idiots, if you ask me.


Same feeling, dude. I can't believe tumblr came down to this. Its a mess of stupid.


----------



## Gensdupays (Oct 24, 2015)

Over a fucking cartoon that none of them will remember two years from now, guaranteed. Remember that's what all of this is about.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 24, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> Over *fanart* of a fucking cartoon that none of them will remember two years from now, guaranteed. Remember that's what all of this is about.


FTFY


----------



## Neener (Oct 24, 2015)

It's pretty clear via video shes wearing a hospital gown/pjs.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 24, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Turns out people actually think she lied about the hospital visit. Look, I USED A PHONE IN THE HOSPITAL. ELECTRONICS AREN'T BANNED.
> 
> She mirrors her art because she has EDS.


Well, to be honest hospitals will _not _allow phones to be in possession of psychiatric patients, and attempting suicide will land you in the psych ward.
However, if they're trying to save her or if she overdosed pump everything out, then she can have a phone until they take it away.  I know someone who overdosed on tylenol trying to off herself and she said she had her phone until they sent her to the psych ward.
I could powerlevel more on why this isn't believable but I'd rather not

However, I do find it awfully fishy that she attempted and they didn't send her to an acute facility or something similar, or a psych ward, and that she got out so quickly.
As someone studying to work in psych units, I know this stuff.  I, honestly, have trouble believing the event due to this.  It seems similar to what happened to dumbscar, if anyone here was around for that.
alone, mentioning suicide has a high chance of landing you in a facility, whether you attempted/had plans or not.  Attempting will lead you in a facility, which takes 3-5 days to get out of usually.



Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Mine let's people have phones. I was able to get reception too. (I was far worse then)
> 
> She was in the special section probably because she has EDS.


It doesn't matter WHAT disabilities you have, they will put you in the psych ward if you attempt.  There is a wide array of people with both mental and physical disabilities there  They will confiscate everything on your person, and monitor what visitors bring in.

However, I still thing it was terrible what was done to her and I have been sickened by it ever since the drama with her and griddles arose.

Looking at Hades' post, I wouldn't doubt she faked her suicide if she faked death threats.  It honestly, doesn't add up.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Oct 24, 2015)

This is why parents need to watch what their kids do online.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 24, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> Ding dong you are wrong.
> Just because you've had electronics in your section of the hospital, doesn't mean they will allow _suicide patients to have them._
> They will confiscate them.
> Powerlevel here but, I've seen the wards in various hospitals, and all of them followed the same protocol.  No electronics.  It's a hazard.  They will take everything off your person.  I honestly don't believe you.  And I'm studying to be a psych nurse so I know this stuff from both school and personal experience.  The hospital is gonna cover their asses.
> ...


it's always good to keep an open mind to other possibilities.

She never said how she was going to commit (if she did then i missed it and that's on me), but if it was pills yeah, I can agree that's probably the only way she could've made the video. I've never had this experience even though something something powerlevel, so I dunno how it goes with psych stuff  but I'm sure I can trust your word on how it works.

I'm just going to be optimistic and assume for now zamii didn't waste time on faking shit.


----------



## skeletonfucker (Oct 24, 2015)

What the hell is wrong with tumblr this is disgusting that people on there are such assholes.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 24, 2015)

Tumblr users should be raped and murdered in prison


----------



## Hat (Oct 24, 2015)

This doesn't seem so much like a lolcow thread as it does like a Tumblr-esque callout blog.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 24, 2015)

cat said:


> Tumblr users should be raped and murdered in prison



>implying anyone would ever want to have sex with them


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 24, 2015)

cat said:


> Tumblr users should be raped and murdered in prison


We'll throw them in the party van with @James Terry Mitchell Jr


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Oct 25, 2015)

Hat said:


> This doesn't seem so much like a lolcow thread as it does like a Tumblr-esque callout blog.


I wouldn't go that far, but the whole thing seems a bit...sad for a lolcow thread. The discussion is interesting, but there's not many laughs to be had over a girl trying to kill herself over online harassment. I feel like this thread belongs in Off-Topic. That said, these people's behavior is disgusting, and I hope Zamii/Paige ends up okay.


----------



## Tailypo (Oct 25, 2015)

Just found out about this. While the suicide attempt does seem a little suspicious (as it was pointed out earlier), it's the reactions that are baffling. I've never seen a fandom that not only encouraged someone to commit suicide, but also reacted with glee when it seemed like that person actually killed themselves. 

Even more bizarre is that the fandom is centered around a cartoon that's supposed to be a positive kids show. Why is it that these kinds of shows always attract the most heinous people?


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Oct 25, 2015)

Tailypo said:


> Even more bizarre is that the fandom is centered around a cartoon that's supposed to be a positive kids show. Why is it that these kinds of shows always attract the most heinous people?


Well, they don't really care about the cartoon itself. They're obsessed with projecting their own ideas and labels onto the show and the characters. It's why they sperg out whenever draws a character too skinny, or too light-skinned, or something stupid like that. Typically, people like this care more about their headcanons than the actual source material.


----------



## Mimiku (Oct 25, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> Well, they don't really care about the cartoon itself. They're obsessed with projecting their own ideas and labels onto the show and the characters. It's why they sperg out whenever draws a character too skinny, or too light-skinned, or something stupid like that. Typically, people like this care more about their headcanons than the actual source material.



This is one of the reasons why I'm sometimes afraid and hesitant to draw Steven Universe fanart in my own style. Either i get something wrong without notice or i don't draw a character correctly cause i didn't give them _-insert something stupid here-_.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 25, 2015)

Mimiku said:


> This is one of the reasons why I'm sometimes afraid and hesitant to draw Steven Universe fanart in my own style. Either i get something wrong without notice or i don't draw a character correctly cause i didn't give them _-insert something stupid here-_.



Don't be afraid or hesitant, use the fact that tumblr gets triggered over the tiniest "mistake" in drawing their beloved characters to your advantage. Draw them however you'd like and when Tumblrinas tell you to kill yourself, then draw it even more offensively


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 25, 2015)

Elijah said:


> Don't be afraid or hesitant, use the fact that tumblr gets triggered over the tiniest "mistake" in drawing their beloved characters to your advantage. Draw them however you'd like and when Tumblrinas tell you to kill yourself, then draw it even more offensively



Have those Tumblrtots resorted to doxxing people because they drew an SU character not 100% according to canon, or their headcanons?


----------



## MayMay (Oct 25, 2015)

Well I'd seen a few posts about of people throwing a fit over someone going around and collecting doxx on the people that took part in this whole mess and intending to feed it to the police. That might bring some lols if something's come of it.

Of course, half the reactions are divided between "it's not our fault she had other things going on" (because it's not like it's possible for a smaller thing to push someone over the edge) or "Don't tell people it's their fault because they're just minors" or "Why do you want to see 16 year olds in jail?" (as if that even needs asking) or the "it's faked uwu even though asking proof is rape culture"


----------



## Jason Puncheon (Oct 25, 2015)

Incredible that Tumblr has somehow managed to hit a new low. All this over someone drawing things in a style they don't like? Really? Come the fuck on. Nothing Zamii has done warrants this level of hatred. Last time I saw one of these mass callout posts was for Psyguy, who was a real manipulative sick fucker. No way you're telling me this kid's drawings are a criminal act on the same level as that.

Wish Zamii all the best, and I hope one day these morons grow up and realise that what they did was completely out of order and infantile. Infantile really _is_ the best word for it really because it's the kind of shit nursery school kids would get mad about.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2015)

Thiletonomics said:


> Have those Tumblrtots resorted to doxxing people because they drew an SU character not 100% according to canon, or their headcanons?


More the latter than the former.


----------



## moorhen (Oct 25, 2015)

Tumblr thinks that doxxing is this horrible evil thing when it's used against trannies or other special snowflakes but the minute it's someone who they've deemed undesirable they're chomping at the bit for someone's info to be released. 

As for Zamii, I'm on the fence, because most of the shit that's been said in the thread is true. 
The whole scrubs thing is ridiculous too because you can buy them online for next to nothing and they give them away like candy. 
Either way, causing someone to want to kill themselves or pretend to kill themselves to get away from drama is stupid. 
Then again, killing yourself over shit on the Internet is also stupid. Turn your computer off, go outside, look at a tree or something, God Damn. 

As a footnote; I do think this thread probably belongs in off-topic because no lols are to be had here.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 25, 2015)

Tailypo said:


> I've never seen a fandom that not only encouraged someone to commit suicide, but also reacted with glee when it seemed like that person actually killed themselves.



This actually happens a lot in the furry fandom. Why do you think furries are notorious for drama? As good as people are at hating us, we are even better at hating each other.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

The sad thing about the Steven Universe fandom was that the show itself was made too late for the "old" tumblr. You know, the one that was fandom obsessed and always making shitty self-insert original characters and all that stuff. The era where fans regularly write saga-long fanfictions that completely basatardize characters is coming to an end. Now everyone is arguing over which character is problematic, or who gets to be kin with who.
No fandom has the current equivalent of Ebony Dementia D'arkness Raven Way. There isn't a Steven Universe fanfiction as long and horribly hilarious as "My Inner Life." Those things were bad, but they were _funny._ And they were kept to the spergy worlds of the deep fandom.
Now that the SJW's are bringing politics into everything, it makes everything a little more real. Now there are adults screaming at teenagers because some fanart wasn't 100% accurate to the show, mainly because of lack of artistic experience. Now we have college age kids pretending to have panic attacks because someone else identifies as a fucking space rock.
Goddamn.
Where are those days when I laughed at shitty deviantart oc's? Fuck you tumblr.
That's probably why the SU fandom is somehow worse than Sanic fans.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 25, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Some people on Tumblr come off as straight up sociopaths. That or very weak minded to the point where they justify a girl attempting suicide with "Well, she was fatophobic and transphobic!"



That's just the wonder of Tumblr. For a community obsessed with tolerance and fighting against bullying, they sure seem to do a lot of bullying against people they can't tolerate.
I guess hypocrisy's just one hell of a drug.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 25, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> Ding dong you are wrong.
> Just because you've had electronics in your section of the hospital, doesn't mean they will allow _suicide patients to have them._
> They will confiscate them.
> Powerlevel here but, I've seen the wards in various hospitals, and all of them followed the same protocol.  No electronics.  It's a hazard.  They will take everything off your person.  I honestly don't believe you.  And I'm studying to be a psych nurse so I know this stuff from both school and personal experience.  The hospital is gonna cover their asses.
> ...


Actually, my family member was in the psych ward. She had her phone still. Maybe its different state to state?


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 25, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Actually, my family member was in the psych ward. She had her phone still. Maybe its different state to state?


I was allowed access to my phone and laptop when my parents were visiting me in the psych ward. They brought them in and had to take them when they left. It is likely different hospital network to hospital network.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 25, 2015)

John Furrman said:


> I was allowed access to my phone and laptop when my parents were visiting me in the psych ward. They brought them in and had to take them when they left.


I'm guessing that's the same for Zamii?


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 25, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> I'm guessing that's the same for Zamii?


No idea. Hospital networks make their own rules. She seemed sincere to me, or she is good at faking the look I had when I checked myself in, crying hysterically in fear.


----------



## Plague (Oct 25, 2015)

This may get a little spergy but bare with me. As horrible as SU fandom is Zamii is no innocent child and was once part of the fandom too. I think there's a lot of bias toward the SU fandom because you have a lot of shitheads pretending they're apart of it. As someone who does art and watches the show I can tell you there's a difference between people who support the show by going to comic con and buying SU related things to tumblr SJW who just want to be heard. To many of the fandom with an IQ higher than 60 drawing characters from the show is fun, you can find your own style. I like to keep Garnet how she was originally drawn simply because in MY opinion she's black and I think that's rad considering she's the group's "leader" and she's gay. I also draw peridot to be a child now for reasons way to long and autismo to get into. However many people in the fandom draw Garnet white or Pearl a different shade. At the end of the day none of us gives a shit cause their fucking rocks. (And also cartoons)

Now on to Zamii. She was never originally in the fandom but began posting..mm..questionable stuff. Again, no one from the sane part of the fandom gave a lot of shits but we told her when she first started to get attacked that her way of going about it was wrong. She would go "well it doesn't matter because I'm ____ & you can't tell me what to do!" Then complain about how she was "harassed". If you poke a bear with a stick chances are, you're getting mauled. So thus the "bullying" began and then now we're here to an attempted suicide.

As someone who sees mentally ill on a weekly basis I can tell you that video looks very staged. Someone stated she has a disability. If ANYONE has attempted suicide the hospital puts them in a psych ward or if there is a closer psychiatric hospital they will send them there. The only way that doesn't happen is if you're like 5. The lighting is the biggest indicator for me. Unless you are allergic they will never EVER have a room that dim. That sort of ambience is depressing and if they're a real hospital they wouldn't have it like that. As for the scrub I honestly can't comment. I've visited clients who JUST maybe hours ago were committed so I've usually seen hospital gowns. I've never seen any psych patient wearing them, once they were deemed recovered they usually let the family bring clothes according to the hospital standards (no shoelaces, belts, tight fitting etc).

This whole thing is just a mess but the SU fandom is unbothered simply because like most lolcows when given advice theyre ALWAYS right. We seen this coming months ago and tried to help.

Edit because I don't know words apparently


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 25, 2015)

John Furrman said:


> No idea. Hospital networks make their own rules. She seemed sincere to me, or she is good at faking the look I had when I checked myself in, crying hysterically in fear.


Yeah, it depends on hospitals mostly. Some of the people I know from different states always tell me that they can't get onto the internet at the hospitals they're from. (Though, the biggest chain here allows you to, even giving access to 2 different networks. Everything has a network there.)


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Oct 25, 2015)

https://archive.md/GTVfq
It seems as if her family and friends confirmed the situation, so chances are it's actually legit. Regardless though, this is what tumblr does to people and why I would not recommend it to others, especially impressionable teenagers.


----------



## drack (Oct 25, 2015)

One of the persons who harassed her get arrested.

http://cronkributtsex.tumblr.com/post/131852664033/paintergate-cronkributtsex


----------



## Wafflehaus (Oct 25, 2015)

That reads like a bullshit story where everyone applauded I'm gonna need proof


----------



## Plague (Oct 25, 2015)

drack said:


> One of the persons who harassed her get arrested.
> 
> http://cronkributtsex.tumblr.com/post/131852664033/paintergate-cronkributtsex


Smells of bullshit


----------



## MayMay (Oct 25, 2015)

If it _is_ true (I'll reserve judgement) then this may be the lols people are looking for.
As these little monsters scramble to excuse themselves and protest against trying to have a clearly criminal act punished.

So yeah, hoping it's true but I'll just wait for further news.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

This is why I hate tumblr. You can't trust anyone's story, not the "victim" not the "bully," not anyone. Stop losing money over this shit and shut it down already, Yahoo.


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Oct 25, 2015)

Dismaying Tree said:


> We'll throw them in the party van with @James Terry Mitchell Jr


Fitting considering they labeled Zamii as a pedophile over something as innocuous as cartoon ships, but then do nothing about actual Tumblr pedophiles like James and some of his other friends


Elijah said:


> Don't be afraid or hesitant, use the fact that tumblr gets triggered over the tiniest "mistake" in drawing their beloved characters to your advantage. Draw them however you'd like and when Tumblrinas tell you to kill yourself, then draw it even more offensively


If I had the drawing skills, I'd draw morbidly obese Rose Quartz in a scooter with a prosthetic foot and/or blackface mammy Garnet with fried chicken and watermelon and then not kill myself just to piss Tumblr off


----------



## Elijah (Oct 25, 2015)

Yawning Bulbasaur said:


> Fitting considering they labeled Zamii as a pedophile over something as innocuous as cartoon ships, but then do nothing about actual Tumblr pedophiles like James and some of his other friends
> 
> If I had the drawing skills, I'd draw morbidly obese Rose Quartz in a scooter with a prosthetic foot and/or blackface mammy Garnet with fried chicken and watermelon and then not kill myself just to piss Tumblr off



I'm pretty backed up on commissions but I think I can make this a reality


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 25, 2015)

Hades said:


> She can't be racist because she's part Mexican.


They're attacking one of my people?
I don't care if she likes lesbian rocks.Tumblr has gone too far!


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 25, 2015)

It doesn't matter if the attempt was legit or not, the SJW response to being told they may have played a part in someone's suicide is horrifying.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Oct 25, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> What fandoms are the worst out of them all?


I dont think there is a worst fandom. On tumblr they all seem cool until you stay on there long enough. At one point in time, I liked SU. Then people started labeling them and getting into serious arguments about the characters. If you have to look up the made up genders and sexualities to keep up with a kids show, I say its time to leave the fandom for a bit. They put way to much thought into a cartoon that is'nt that deep. And going through her art, none of it is that bad. Every fanbase that I've seen does this. They just want something to be angry about.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 25, 2015)

So if I'm getting this right, a bunch of dumbasses bullied another dumbass and they pretended to kill themselves? 

Who cares? Am I missing something?


----------



## Elijah (Oct 25, 2015)

Yawning Bulbasaur said:


> Fitting considering they labeled Zamii as a pedophile over something as innocuous as cartoon ships, but then do nothing about actual Tumblr pedophiles like James and some of his other friends
> 
> If I had the drawing skills, I'd draw morbidly obese Rose Quartz in a scooter with a prosthetic foot and/or blackface mammy Garnet with fried chicken and watermelon and then not kill myself just to piss Tumblr off






Spoiler: TRIGGER WARNING













I don't have a tumblr, but please rustle them as hard as you can with my Smithsonian-quality masterpiece


----------



## Plague (Oct 25, 2015)

Doc Cassidy said:


> So if I'm getting this right, a bunch of dumbasses bullied another dumbass and they pretended to kill themselves?
> 
> Who cares? Am I missing something?


You have a chronic liar who couldn't face the consequences of their actions then you have a bunch of rabid SJW scrambling because they really believe the cops in their area give a shit about cartoon space rocks. All in all a lulzy situation


----------



## Guzzlord (Oct 25, 2015)

I think i posted a screenshot of some Anti Zamii Post into the "random tumblr posts thread" a few months ago, but i didnt knew that it escalated even more. They started to turn against her when she drew some art for a convincted pedophile, if i remember correctly

It was said that she seems to have some mental issue resulting in her having serious problems to express herself or dealing properly with conflicts like that (autism/aspergers?), resulting in her reacting kind of poorly to the allegations towards her, which probably heated up things even more. I guess tumblrs "protect all kinds of mentally ill kids uwu" policy doesnt apply, when someone draws Skinny Rose Quartz Fanart.


*This just in:*
Just browsed the zamii070 recipes blog, hopped to page 5 and now the blog seems to be deleted. W-o-w.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you imagine where these fuckers are gonna be like ten years from now?

"Remember that time I helped a bunch of people drive a person to attempt suicide when I was sixteen over some cartoon space rocks? Good times."


----------



## Quill (Oct 25, 2015)

She's from Arizona, right? They have a 72 hour hold/observation time for suicide attempts. That lines up neatly with her post on the 20th, and the video on the 23rd.  

Though faking a suicide attempt isn't unheard of on tumblr.


----------



## lainiwakuraa (Oct 25, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> https://archive.md/GTVfq
> It seems as if her family and friends confirmed the situation, so chances are it's actually legit. Regardless though, this is what tumblr does to people and why I would not recommend it to others, especially impressionable teenagers.



This is stupid because the reply is just some sperg yelling and no actual proof.


----------



## Dalish (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay.

After wading through this entire thread and finding a bunch of weirdly personally information about you guys (holy shit you GUYS this isn't about what makes you MAD), what... exactly is funny? Where is there something funny happening?

A bunch of half-assed logs that could easily be manipulated/faked proves nothing. This entire thread just reeks of personal army building. I get it. People on tumblr make you feel bad about being over six and liking cartoons, but you fucking dumbasses can't stop freaking out about who TRU FANS RLY ARE to actually demonstrate why any of this is funny or why... anyone should give a shit.

Go make a call-out post on tumblr instead.  (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 25, 2015)

This is an unbelievably, mind bogglingly awful thread.

MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Oct 25, 2015)

lainiwakuraa said:


> This is stupid because the reply is just some sperg yelling and no actual proof.


Actually it's legit.
Archived version

Some more evidence.
Archived version


----------



## lainiwakuraa (Oct 25, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Actually it's legit.
> Archived version
> 
> Some more evidence.
> Archived version


Who cares?


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 25, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Actually it's legit.
> Archived version
> 
> Some more evidence.
> Archived version



Considering that this is Tumblr that we're talking about, I'd expect the sperges to make this "proof" off as more examples of Zammi's suicide being a giant scripted act. I don't even think Vince McMahon would have been able to pull off that big of a major plot, according to the Tumblrtots.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 25, 2015)

Mystia said:


> I think i posted a screenshot of some Anti Zamii Post into the "random tumblr posts thread" a few months ago, but i didnt knew that it escalated even more. They started to turn against her when she drew some art for a convincted pedophile, if i remember correctly
> 
> It was said that she seems to have some mental issue resulting in her having serious problems to express herself or dealing properly with conflicts like that (autism/aspergers?), resulting in her reacting kind of poorly to the allegations towards her, which probably heated up things even more. I guess tumblrs "protect all kinds of mentally ill kids uwu" policy doesnt apply, when someone draws Skinny Rose Quartz Fanart.
> 
> ...


That blog probably got in trouble..or perhaps they felt "triggered" or some nonsense.

As for the pedophile: Griddles was the pedophile. (I have a tumblrphile post on that asshole)


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 25, 2015)

drack said:


> One of the persons who harassed her get arrested.
> 
> http://cronkributtsex.tumblr.com/post/131852664033/paintergate-cronkributtsex



I don't even care if this is real or not, it's _hilarious_:










This perfectly encapsulates the mentality of these Tumblrinas, _especially_ those who are under 18. Harassing and bullying people and making entire blogs dedicated to hating on them is totally fine and a great way to have fun, but the _second_ they have to face any accountability they play the victim card. This girl is a great example. Once she gets called out she immediately goes "My family is _crying _and I am a *CHILD* and you are a horrible person for doing this to me, how dare you??" And then when she _still_ doesn't get any pity 20 minutes after she attempts the guilt trip, she reverts back to her shitty personality and throws out a "I hope you die."

I can't wait until these dumbasses get grounded by their parents, haha.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not too sympathetic to Zammi. If it's real, she tried killing herself over a fandom. If it's fake, then she's just as bad as the people harassing her.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Oct 25, 2015)

Bokrug's Basement said:


> I'm not too sympathetic to Zammi. If it's real, she tried killing herself over a fandom. If it's fake, then she's just as bad as the people harassing her.


This is a pretty good example of how being very entrenched in tumblr culture and being tumblr-"famous" can easily bring out the worst in people.


----------



## ghosthost (Oct 25, 2015)

Yawning Bulbasaur said:


> Fitting considering they labeled Zamii as a pedophile over something as innocuous as cartoon ships, but then do nothing about actual Tumblr pedophiles like James and some of his other friends



I don't know about Zamii being a pedophile but I do know she's drawn art _for_ a pedophile and might be friends with him?  Which isn't a crime but still pretty skeevy.



Spoiler: some stuff about zamii and her pedo pal



She drew this image for him: 
http://zamii070.deviantart.com/art/Griddles-Girls-552599066
https://archive.md/azrDK





Here's Griddle's page, in his gallery you can find personal art of the Powerpuff Girl fan characters:
http://griddles.deviantart.com/ 
https://archive.md/FX0i5 (personal art of the girl in the middle)

Here's a screenshot someone took of Zamii making a remark about the flak she got for being friends with a pedophile, notice the time stamp (the tweet was two days after the art was uploaded):




(I'd post a link to the tweet but it's probably deleted by now and I'd rather not trudge through her twitter..)

Here's a buttload of articles about Griddles "producing, possessing and disseminating child pornography and inciting an indecent act by a child," and eventually admitting to the charges:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-18/dream-career-over-for-child-porn-offender/4433822
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-02-11/child-porn-offender-to-appeal/4512178
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-10/air-force-cadet-admits-to-child-porn/4252740

On deviantart he writes his name as "Mateus Griddles" and his actual name, stated in the articles, is "Matthew James Gridley."  His location (listed on dA) is Australia and the self portrait/icon he drew for himself looks just like the dude in the articles.



I feel like an asshole pointing this out but it's _possible_ Zamii has sent herself fake death threats before, too.  This is a tumblr post (the layout is fucking awful) but they make an interesting point in it:  https://archive.md/AqcIa

Basically one of the images with edgy blood scribbled all over it doesn't have a clean version on her tumblr.  I just checked her entire selfie tag and there are similar pics taken during the same session but not the EXACT one, so unless someone had access to her computer where it's saved then they wouldn't be able to draw shit on it.  If this is true then that means Zamii's terrible at lying.

I'm not saying Zamii faked her suicide attempt though, and I hope she's okay.  No one deserves to die for drawing fucking fanart holy shit tumblr is insane.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd really like to continue this thread, but I think it belongs in Off-Topic.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2015)

submitted to plebcomics, as she recently called out tumblr's bullshit on the whole situation. 



 


_"Wanted to show my support for zamii070 or whoever it is .
Heard the fuss was over a skinny amethyst, so I drew a skinny amethyst because Im more afraid of my own alcoholism than I am of dumblrinas
Thought it’d work as a protest/middlefinger/give you a chuckle"_

http://plebcomics.tumblr.com/post/131892935123/wanted-to-show-my-support-for-zamii070-or-whoever


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 25, 2015)

This thread is every reason why the Tumblr board isn't total shit and a gigantic honeypot. Great thread guys. The users make it happen.


----------



## Mimiku (Oct 25, 2015)

Mystia said:


> *This just in:*
> Just browsed the zamii070 recipes blog, hopped to page 5 and now the blog seems to be deleted. W-o-w.



You weren't kidding! Not sure if anyone reported it or the minors on the blog felt they didn't wanna get in trouble (Or doxxed from that one user) and bailed. It could be the latter.

Meanwhile on Zamii070shitposts...

???? (Archive)






Wait, so it wasn't their intentions to make fun of Zamii??? Then that defeats the purpose of their blog and their mod page that speaks their reasons why they hate/dislike Zamii. Where is logic?

More silliness (Archive)






Mod Monoko (Juwude) gives out their blog even though their mod page states they refuse to give it out due to stalkers????

They also tried to delete the blog but for some reason, they're having trouble deleting it. I'm guessing because they have other mods (Members) a part of the blog and it would mess it up, i suppose. Either way, I still have a little image of their blogs linked on to it if they decide to purge the blog completely.

*Edit: *Someone called out Juwude and thought they were 18 and posted about them publicly on their blog, which makes sense. Linked posted before it gets purged (Archive). It's pretty funny since Juwude is changing their URL to something new. (Archive)


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2015)

http://plebcomics.tumblr.com/post/131881323048/i-think-i-have-an-idea-but-i-need-literally


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 25, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> View attachment 55779
> http://plebcomics.tumblr.com/post/131881323048/i-think-i-have-an-idea-but-i-need-literally



Oh, God, *please *let this happen. I'm sick of seeing news outlets pumping out stories about how 4chan literally creates school shooters and terrorists. I want to see Tumblr get the same treatment for once.


----------



## ghosthost (Oct 25, 2015)

Holy shit I hope that happens too.  Maybe the staff will finally get off their asses and mod the fucking site, someone _really_ needs to stop the suicidal children running around with scissors.


----------



## Lunete (Oct 25, 2015)

Mimiku said:


> You weren't kidding! Not sure if anyone reported it or the minors on the blog felt they didn't wanna get in trouble (Or doxxed from that one user) and bailed. It could be the latter.
> 
> Meanwhile on Zamii070shitposts...
> 
> ...



Slightly off-topic but I hate it when tumblr kids pull this "I'm only 14 you can't treat me as shitty as I treat others" bullshit.
Treat others the way you want to be treated and this wont happen.
Not saying any of these guys deserve harassment and death threats, but I find it really hard to sympathize with someone who was purposely treating some one else like shit.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2015)

Lunete said:


> Slightly off-topic but I hate it when tumblr kids pull this "I'm only 14 you can't treat me as shitty as I treat others" bullshit.
> Treat others the way you want to be treated and this wont happen.
> Not saying any of these guys deserve harassment and death threats, but I find it really hard to sympathize with someone who was purposely treating some one else like shit.


Agreed.


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 25, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but the whole thing seems a bit...sad for a lolcow thread. The discussion is interesting, but there's not many laughs to be had over a girl trying to kill herself over online harassment. I feel like this thread belongs in Off-Topic. That said, these people's behavior is disgusting, and I hope Zamii/Paige ends up okay.





moorhen said:


> As a footnote; I do think this thread probably belongs in off-topic because no lols are to be had here.





Dalish said:


> Okay.
> 
> After wading through this entire thread and finding a bunch of weirdly personally information about you guys (holy shit you GUYS this isn't about what makes you MAD), what... exactly is funny? Where is there something funny happening?
> 
> ...





AnOminous said:


> This is an unbelievably, mind bogglingly awful thread.
> 
> MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS.



LOL 'sup?

So, after going through this thread, it looks like it's mostly... not very good. Zamii isn't the perfect angel, shit is muddled and confusing and we don't know what's true and what isn't.

I'm moving the thread to Off-Topic. There's not much funny here and there is a lot of autism and power-leveling, but at the same time the whole situation is oddly fascinating enough to me that I want to see how this turns out. I am sparing this thread a lock, if only so that this discussion can be contained.

Please don't talk about your own SU headcanons, or have contests over which fandom is worse. They are all terrible in their own ways and the powerleveling is unnecessary.  Maybe if this thread gets really interesting, I might move it back.

But probably not, though.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 26, 2015)

Coming into this thread I knew nothing.

Coming out of it I know even less now.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, it looks like the Crewniverse is calling out the tumblrinas now. 
Hopefully, they decide to make an episode that is literally a middle finger to the tumblr fanbase.


----------



## Null (Oct 26, 2015)

Pikimon said:


> Coming into this thread I knew nothing.
> 
> Coming out of it I know even less now.


Yeah agreed, this OP is shit. I learned more about it from a media slideshow posted in the Dobson thread.


TL;DR: Girl tries to an hero after vicious retarded tween cunts pick apart her B- work for every "racially insensitive" slipup she made, like giving muslim people noses and asians eyes. Every single one of those girls need to be set on fire for being such awful vindictive catty bitches and Zammi needs to have her ass beat for doing the suicide for attention bullshit.

Tumblr is a fucking embarrassment. It's perpetual middle school. You don't _have_ to deal with these people, you know? There's a whole wide Internet out there for sharing art and getting real critique and not being gangraped by the squad of noisiest cows. Fucking close your accounts already.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 26, 2015)

Null said:


> Yeah agreed, this OP is shit. I learned more about it from a media slideshow posted in the Dobson thread.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Girl tries to an hero after vicious retarded tween cunts pick apart her B- work for every "racially insensitive" slipup she made, like giving muslim people noses and asians eyes. Every single one of those girls need to be set on fire for being such awful vindictive catty bitches and Zammi needs to have her ass beat for doing the suicide for attention bullshit.
> ...


We should just lock every thread made by someone with an obvious furry or brony avatar and username on sight. Then we make a halal thread for the OP.


----------



## Justlurkin (Oct 27, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> Well, it looks like the Crewniverse is calling out the tumblrinas now.
> Hopefully, they decide to make an episode that is literally a middle finger to the tumblr fanbase.


It took less than a DAY for Tumblr to twist those words around, damage control to the max  and learn absolutely NOTHING.



> So, after going through this thread, it looks like it's mostly... not very good. Zamii isn't the perfect angel, shit is muddled and confusing and we don't know what's true and what isn't.



Here's a good list of the "bad" thing she did, like drawing a character without an afro or another Indian. Note that she didn't drew pedophilia, just defended an artist who did it (I think he did, you can't even be sure on tumblr.)

And the same people also attacked her for cosplaying as a freaking troll from homestuck, because the character "is a japanese stereotype".

Sooo I don't think it's a wild guess to say that Tumblr overreacted like they always do.

Edit: Jesus christ...


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the day that tumblr users cannibalize each other so much that they all scatter throughout the internet and grow up because one day all this insane bullshit will meet a breaking point

Dunno what tumblr as a site will do after that happens, maybe it will got the way of Myspace and dodos


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 28, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> Oh, God, *please *let this happen. I'm sick of seeing news outlets pumping out stories about how 4chan literally creates school shooters and terrorists. I want to see Tumblr get the same treatment for once.


It begins....

*'Steven Universe' fandom is melting down after bullied fanartist attempts suicide*


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 28, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> It begins....
> 
> *'Steven Universe' fandom is melting down after bullied fanartist attempts suicide*


Oh holy dick. This is the 4chan news reports all over again.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 28, 2015)

Dismaying Tree said:


> Oh holy dick. This is the 4chan news reports all over again.



Zamii needs to buy a dog.

tumblr should consider what they're doing when they're basically headed to end up filling the same social villain role 4chan used to have.


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 28, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Zamii needs to buy a dog.
> 
> tumblr should consider what they're doing when they're basically headed to end up filling the same social villain role 4chan used to have.



They're the kind of villain that's convinced that what they're doing is the right thing, and everybody opposing them are the evil ones.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 28, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> They're the kind of villain that's convinced that what they're doing is the right thing, and everybody opposing them are the evil ones.



That's the shittiest kind of villain, though, the one you really enjoy when they fall in a vat of acid or die some really awesome villain death after losing their mind when they realize they aren't going to win.


----------



## Justlurkin (Oct 28, 2015)

Damnit, I'm hurting myself browsing through tumblr to see all the damage control and hypocrisy.

But I just can't stop. I mean look at this LOVELY  GAL! Why aren't people showing THIS to the (black) writer on twitter, see how he reacts?

And remember, she is so called "racist"     BECAUSE OF A MISSING AFRO AND A CORRECTLY DRESSED INDIAN. NOTHING BEMEANING OR CARICATURAL, BUT ITS ENOUGH FOR THESE PEOPLE TO WISH YOU DEAD!


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 28, 2015)

Justlurkin said:


> Damnit, I'm hurting myself browsing through tumblr to see all the damage control and hypocrisy.
> 
> But I just can't stop. I mean look at this LOVELY  GAL! Why aren't people showing THIS to the (black) writer on twitter, see how he reacts?
> 
> And remember, she is so called "racist"     BECAUSE OF A MISSING AFRO AND A CORRECTLY DRESSED INDIAN. NOTHING BEMEANING OR CARICATURAL, BUT ITS ENOUGH FOR THESE PEOPLE TO WISH YOU DEAD!



If anything, let's take comfort in the fact that matriarchalmuffin will find herself the symbol of The Day Tumblr Finally Went Too Fucking Far.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 29, 2015)

I know next to nothing about Steven Universe but shit like this is making me want to stay away.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Oct 29, 2015)

John Titor said:


> I know next to nothing about Steven Universe but shit like this is making me want to stay away.


The show and the fandom really have nothing in common. Long story short, a cute cartoon about friendship and magic got hijacked by a bunch of creepy, entitled adults who want the show all to themselves. Sound familiar?


----------



## Justlurkin (Oct 29, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> The show and the fandom really have nothing in common. Long story short, a cute cartoon about friendship and magic got hijacked by a bunch of creepy, entitled adults who want the show all to themselves. Sound familiar?



Which is funny because they litterally bullied Bronies out of it because they didn't want them to "take control" of their show.

Of course, it wouldn't be tumblr without SOME Hypocrisy somewhere.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 29, 2015)

It's kind of like Cuteosphere, really. She pretends she's all high and mighty compared to bronies, but she's just the pink and girly version of them.
Steven Universe fans are the pinky and girly version of bronies. Some of them even have a pseudo-neckbeard going on because they think razors are tools of the patriarchy.


----------



## Ravana (Oct 29, 2015)

I know it's expecting way too much but I wish the creators would just tweet "Sorry our fanbase is shit" or something


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 29, 2015)

Ravana said:


> I know it's expecting way too much but I wish the creators would just tweet "Sorry our fanbase is shit" or something


If they do that they're probably setting themselves up for the ultimate tumblr implosion.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 29, 2015)

plebcomics said:
			
		

> all of the steven universe/zamii070 drama in one big, hypocritical, non-sensical nutshell
> congratulations on being the worst fandom, guys!!!!
> (ill add a multitude of sources later but i think yall are familiar with the happenings by now)


http://plebcomics.tumblr.com/post/132156309418/all-of-the-steven-universezamii070-drama-in-one


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Oct 30, 2015)

Null said:


> Yeah agreed, this OP is shit. I learned more about it from a media slideshow posted in the Dobson thread.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Girl tries to an hero after vicious retarded tween cunts pick apart her B- work for every "racially insensitive" slipup she made, like giving muslim people noses and asians eyes. Every single one of those girls need to be set on fire for being such awful vindictive catty bitches and Zammi needs to have her ass beat for doing the suicide for attention bullshit.
> ...



Eugh. I couldn't even get though that because it was making me angry. The mental gymnastics that whoever was running that blog was going through were ridiculous.


----------



## Trickie (Oct 30, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> If anything, let's take comfort in the fact that matriarchalmuffin will find herself the symbol of The Day Tumblr Finally Went Too Fucking Far.



matriarchalmuffin is a troll blog. They've been trying to get 4chan and 8chan riled up enough to start raiding and making a fuss and then they were going to let 4chan take the blame (I think?). I don't know, I didn't read that much into it, and what little I did didn't make much sense. You can read most of it here and here if you're interested, but it's kind of boring.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Oct 30, 2015)

I did read something like that. All I know is that 8chan thought it would be funny to make troll accounts to piss off _someone _"for the lulz", and got found out like 3 days later. Pretty bad attempt to cover their tracks, really.


----------



## chimpburgers (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'll get mad and RAGE, that will show them.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Oct 30, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Yeah, I'll get mad and RAGE, that will show them.


Well, it's the youtube comments. High standards aren't something you should have.
For how spergy it usually is, I think youtube comments did well here.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.



The Random Capitalization is reaching old Chris Chan Levels


----------



## fishercat (Oct 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.


*"Warning, Rage Mode initiated, Strong Language ahead."



 *


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 30, 2015)

The biggest mistake YouTube ever made was allow people to comment.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Oct 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.


I totally understand being angry over all this, but that is some serious tard rage right there.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Oct 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.


Just an average day in a GG-related lolcow thread.


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 30, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Jesus. A-log levels of cringe here.



Was he hoping to go for a verbal fatality?


----------



## Ravana (Oct 30, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> Was he hoping to go for a verbal fatality?


He got the code wrong and got a spergality instead


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 30, 2015)

Another online article on the zamii incident pointing out tumblr's bullshit. 

*Tumblr Users Drove An Artist To Attempt Suicide And It's Not Clear Why*


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Oct 30, 2015)

An update from Zamii herself.


----------



## Justlurkin (Oct 31, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> An update from Zamii herself.


And yet some still believe she's faking that, and that one ain't a troll.

Also I love the hypocrisy of how those people say you can't draw fat people skinny, but at the same time spend their time gushing over 1D, Bieber, or the SuperWhoLock actors. It's like nobody can make fat character more appealing because its fat shaming but they sure as hell will not gush over the "fat obese nerd" stereotype or not use that as retorts...


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 1, 2015)

Justlurkin said:


> And yet some still believe she's faking that, and that one ain't a troll.
> 
> Also I love the hypocrisy of how those people say you can't draw fat people skinny, but at the same time spend their time gushing over 1D, Bieber, or the SuperWhoLock actors. It's like nobody can make fat character more appealing because its fat shaming but they sure as hell will not gush over the "fat obese nerd" stereotype or not use that as retorts...



Fat, obese nerds are only empowering if they're women.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 1, 2015)

Some of the logic used by these people make it clear they know jack shit about hospitals or psych wards.

She's wearing  nurse scrubs because that's what they give you. Most hospitals supply their own scrubs to employees, so they have millions of pairs. It's cheap and safe(ish) to get patients to wear them. 

She's against a wall? That's a critiquing point now? Once you've gone through intake, you have a bedroom, and there are patient areas. You don't spend your whole stay in a bed. There are a shit ton of walls.

Someone earlier said the room was too dim to be a psych ward. _Seriously_, that's the horse you have in this race? Psych wards aren't some kind of halogen lit prisoner cage.

I couldn't give a shit about Steven Universe, but that video was sad to watch. It's clear the kid has some problems. You can kind of see her depressed suicidal logic butting against the shrink talk that I hope she takes seriously. She isn't some kind of Machiavellian villain out to destroy SUs fandom. They seem to have done that on their own well enough.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2015)

Rabbit Bones said:


> She isn't some kind of Machiavellian out to destroy SUs fandom. They seem to have done that on their own well enough.



If the plan was to make SU fandom look like a bunch of villainous sadistic sociopaths who make 4chan weep for humanity, that worked.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 1, 2015)

This fanbase disgusts me. The motel incident was bad enough, but the fact that they drove one of their own members to attempt suicide because her art was too "problematic" for their standards is where I draw the line. Fucking cunts.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 1, 2015)

Steven Universe is a hell of a drug. 

How can they get so obsessed with a cartoon, and yet completely ignore its messages about friendship and acceptance?


----------



## P.A (Nov 1, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Steven Universe is a hell of a drug.
> 
> How can they get so obsessed with a cartoon, and yet completely ignore its messages about friendship and acceptance?


Same way people can watch My Little Pony and then go on to cross it with Fallout.

They just fucking do.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 1, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> How can they get so obsessed with a cartoon, and yet completely ignore its messages about friendship and acceptance?


Because, Autism.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 2, 2015)

_Jesus fucking *christ...
*_


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> _Jesus fucking *christ...
> *_


Some people are saying that matriarchal muffin is a troll, but even if it is a troll, it's fucking shitty. At least kaiserneko has some sense and is reporting it.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 2, 2015)

Dismaying Tree said:


> Some people are saying that matriarchal muffin is a troll, but even if it is a troll, it's fucking shitty. At least kaiserneko has some sense and is reporting it.


The fact that it could easily be either a troll or real just shows how shitty tumblr has become.


----------



## Anarchaprincess (Nov 2, 2015)

http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.



Spoiler: Transcript



ZAMII RANT AKA IM GONNA GET HATE FOR THIS
honestly this is making me extremely fuckin cheesed off rn. the drama with zamii attempting suicide needs some proper fucking light because ALL OF YOU SUPPORTING HER ARE SEVERELY MISINFORMED.

zamii was NOT bullied for solely drawing skinny rose.

sorry to be blunt, but i’m an honest person. zamii has done some SUPER SHITTY STUFF. everyone fucks up, but zamii has taken it to the next level.

please dont think i hate her for no reason or that im someone who’s sent her death threats. im one of those people who’ve, in the past, tried to tell her that if she’d just apologize everything would clear up. like ive sent her so many asks n shit when her askbox was open on the rare times it was just telling her that everything would calm down if she apologized and acknowledged her mistakes.

zamii has been extremely racist, ableist, transphobic, and has supported pedophiles. she’s apologized for NONE of this.

i know people will debate this and im too lazy to go get some links but i’ll just explain some of the things that she’s done and not apologized for.

*racism:*

-drew “native american” fluttershy, which was extremely racist in my opinion as a native person. others have agreed that it was racist. when zamii “apologized”, she said she did 45 minutes of research and cited disney’s pocahontas and fucking halloween costumes as her sources for the outfit depicted in the drawing. she also gave fluttershy red skin which is a blatant native stereotype. zamii has not properly apologized for this.

-zamii also created an antagonist in her comic basinvale, a native american with, yet again, blatantly red skin. his name is chief, and he speaks broken english. if that’s not stereotyping, i dont know what is. again, i am native american, so i’m qualified to say that’s pretty damn stereotypical. zamii has not apologized for this either.

-drew asian characters with yellow skin and slanted eyes, more than once. for example, zamii drew pearl from steven universe with very yellow skin and slanted eyes, and stated she was “japanese”. zamii has yet to apologize despite it being obviously fucking racist.

-whitewashed black characters by drawing them without their canonical afros, drawing them with paler skin, etc.

-yellowfaced while cosplaying damara medigo, a character which is a racist stereotype of japanese girls on its own.

-although she was told she should respect the canonical racial features, zamii was refusing to draw big noses on characters who are depicted with them, such as connie maheswaran from steven universe.

*ableism:*

-used “blind” as an insult/in a negative way/as a joke in the description of a drawing of terezi pyrope, a canonically blind character. has not apologized.

-there is more here under the subject of ableism however atm i cant remember nor find any examples, so we’ll leave it at that. blind people are indeed disabled, to use blindness as a joke is shitty.

*transphobia:*

-made an “apology” video for transphobia, said that she “_didnt mean to separate trans girls from actual girls_”, which is an extremely transphobic statement. zamii has not apologized for this.

-zamii has also made a comment on her twitter about how trans women not wishing to be called by male identifiers need to “chill”. zamii is a cisgender woman. she has not apologized for that either.

-supports the transmysogynistic phenomenon of “boys in dresses are funny!”, has yet to apologize. i am a trans guy- though i guess one could call me some sort of bigender as i identify as partially feminine nonbinary- and even i have the common sense to understand transmisogyny.

*pedophilia apologism:*

-supports and is friends with a convicted pedophile,_matthew james gridley, aka griddles._ when called out for supporting him, zamii threw a tantrum about how she should be able to support and be friends with him, despite griddles molesting countless minors, even his own goddamn little sister who was 12 at the time. zamii has utterly refused to apologize for supporting griddles, a pedophile who has been charged and convicted for his sexually abusive acts.

-uses the word “shota” in her captions for artwork, despite being told it’s a word that has connotations of pedophilia and should only be used by csa survivors. _i am a csa survivor myself, and even i am uncomfortable with the word._

-suported tumblr user lemonteaflower, who has drawn_literal child pornography_ and also uses the word shota in their art despite being told not to, much like zamii. zamii has not done anything other than complain after being told about this.

*miscellaneous shitty things she’s done:*

-faked death and rape threats

-faked anon hate asks/submissions, this has been proved multiple times

-drew other racist things such as muslim peridot that she’s been called out for, however i didnt find those as significant since they were one-time offenses

-threw neumerous tantrums after being called out instead of acknowledging her mistakes and apologizing for them

-drew rose quartz very thin, when in steven universe she is canonically fat. there is no way around that. yes it’s very fatphobic and she’s not apologized, but i’ve only ever seen her do this with rose quartz and therefore I dont think it deserves its own section, even though it is a serious issue.

now that you’ve read all of that, let’s clear shit up.

*but wait, isnt zamii a minor? a literal child?*

NO! zamii is 20 years old! 20! twenty! a literal adult! nobody is harassing a child here, zamii is 100% a LEGAL ADULT, which makes some of her offenses like supporting pedophiles to be even more disturbing and wrong.

*it’s tumblr’s fault! they pushed her to attempt suicide!*

sure, we’ve not been nice to zamii for the last few years but guess fucking what? SHE COULD’VE FIXED EVERYTHING BY APOLOGIZING AND CORRECTING HER MISTAKES. zamii has made NO EFFORT to improve her situation. it’s sad she attempted suicide, but do not blame the people she’s hurt for being angered and offended when zamii herself could’ve fixed her mistakes like the responsible adult that she should fucking be by now.

*it’s the steven universe fandom’s fault! they harassed her for drawing thin rose!*

NOOOOOOO THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED. THAT IS NOT THE WHOLE OF WHAT HAPPENED. the steven universe fandom did not gang up on zamii over drawing thin rose. it was numerous fandoms, racial groups, lgbt people, etc that have been and still are angry at zamii. we have very good reasons to. zamii has not ever given us any legitimate apologies for her fuckups.

*you’re all just bullies! leave her alone!*

she’s an adult and should be able to hold her own. we should not leave her alone until she apologizes and does it correctly. i do not support harassment or bullying, but zamii has done some bad things and never tried to apologize or improve her situation. she couldve avoided EVERYTHING by apologizing.

*so what about you? what makes you so perfect?*

well, for starters i’m a trans guy, i’m half native american and half italian. i’m also schizophrenic, a csa survivor, and basically part of every minority ever. i dont claim to be perfect. far from it. everyone makes mistakes. zamii just took it too far and refused to fix it.

i guess people arent gonna read this far entirely so:

*TL;DR - Zamii070 is 20 years of age, a legal adult, and supports pedophiles, is very racist, transphobic, ableist, and fatphobic. yet yall blindly support her because she attempted suicide. stop kissing her fucking ass and acknowledge that she’s not a perfect angel incapable of defending herself or correcting her goddamn mistakes. yes it’s sad that she attempted suicide, but she could’ve corrected the situation by apologizing and literally chose not to. thank you and please reconsider.*


Personal opinion: What the girl said was shitty, but she _maybe_ attempted suicide for attention and/or asspats


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
> She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all stupid reasons to harass someone to the point of suicide. All of that is stupid shit that only Tumblr cares about. You can list all the things she did to piss Tumblr off, but it doesn't mean she deserved the way she was treated. And no, she did not fake a suicide attempt for attention, she actually tried to kill herself and ended up in the hospital. I don't care in the slightest what some Tumblr callout post has to say about her.


----------



## Anarchaprincess (Nov 2, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> Those are all stupid reasons to harass someone to the point of suicide. All of that is stupid shit that only Tumblr cares about. You can list all the things she did to piss Tumblr off, but it doesn't mean she deserved the way she was treated. And no, she did not fake a suicide attempt for attention, she actually tried to kill herself and ended up in the hospital. I don't care in the slightest what some Tumblr callout post has to say about her.


I agree with you, she doesn't deserve to die because of that, but you don't seem to understand that on tumblr, it's either you are good or bad, there are no inbetween. So the callout post resumes why she is in that position right now.

The clause that she could have attempted suicide as emotional manipulation is plausible because she was unable to deal with the backfire.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 2, 2015)

You wouldn't try to die for emotional manipulation. I mean, if you were successful, you wouldn't be able to get any sort of benefits from it. (I hope I worded that properly.)


----------



## Anarchaprincess (Nov 2, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> You wouldn't try to die for emotional manipulation. I mean, if you were successful, you wouldn't be able to get any sort of benefits from it. (I hope I worded that properly.)


But there are no proofs that her suicide attempt was actually serious and you can get hospitalized in psychiatry for anything, really.
There could be several reasons why she attempted suicide, maybe she was really suicidal but it was maybe because she was unable to deal the repercussions of her actions.



Spoiler: powerleveling inside



Personally, I was hospitalized for a "suicide attempt" that involved me taking a handful of painkillers.
About 4.
So, being hospitalized for a suicide attempt means shit to me.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> I agree with you, she doesn't deserve to die because of that, but you don't seem to understand that on tumblr, it's either you are good or bad, there are no inbetween. So the callout post resumes why she is in that position right now.
> 
> The clause that she could have attempted suicide as emotional manipulation is plausible because she was unable to deal with the backfire.


It's fucking *fanart. *If people harass someone this much over a drawing, they're the ones with problems.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> *so what about you? what makes you so perfect?*
> 
> well, for starters i’m a trans guy, i’m half native american and half italian. i’m also schizophrenic, a csa survivor, and basically part of every minority ever. i dont claim to be perfect. far from it. everyone makes mistakes. zamii just took it too far and refused to fix it.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
> She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ...



So what I'm getting from this is, bitch was asking for it, if she didn't want to get cyberbullied, she shouldn't have flaunted her not-giving-a-shit-about-SJW-bullshit for attention. 

Gee, don't that sound familiar?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> So what I'm getting from this is, bitch was asking for it, if she didn't want to get cyberbullied, she shouldn't have flaunted her not-giving-a-shit-about-SJW-bullshit for attention.



She was dressed like a shitlord.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 2, 2015)

At the very least, parts of tumblr are behaving like actual decent people now


Anarchaprincess said:


> http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
> She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ...


Cross posting this from the random tumblr post thread.


----------



## Justlurkin (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
> She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no, this is fucking stupid.



Spoiler



The problem with that list is that at least HALF of it is Tumblr overreacting like crazy over really inconsequential shit. This shit wouldn't have happened at all in a normal environment and it's Tumblr's paranoid state that caused this, not her.

She isn't fucking "racist". Why is it a problem to draw a Jem as a Japanese person? Why is it a problem to draw a CARTOON character, one based on a pony world without actual modern technology, as an indian?

LOOK AT THIS


> -whitewashed black characters by drawing them without their canonical afros,


WHY THE FUCK SHOULD BLACK PEOPLE HAVE CANONICAL AFROS? ISN'T IT MORE RACIST TO ASSUME THEY HAVE TO HAVE AN HAIRSTYLE?


> although she was told she should respect the canonical racial features, zamii was refusing to draw big noses on characters who are depicted with them, such as connie maheswaran from steven universe.


She's racist for REFUSING TO DRAW WITH A BIG NOSE? When the same place would latch as ANYBODY who draw a character with a big nose because of the jewish stereotype?



> -yellowfaced while cosplaying damara medigo, a character which is a racist stereotype of japanese girls on its own.


This one is ridiculous on its own, and I already quoted it before. They literally upped the ante from "she can't cosplay an asian character!" to "oh she's half asian? Well she can't cosplay a JAPANESE character!"



> -used “blind” as an insult/in a negative way/as a joke in the description of a drawing of terezi pyrope, a canonically blind character. has not apologized.



That was just a cheap joke about the dress. Because the dress was flashing blue/gold in the picture. She's not mocking her blindness or belittling them. And honestly blind people have far worse problems to think about than a stupid tumblr joke.

Also notice how she add another tick even if its too say "and yeah I'm sure she did something else but... I got nothing. BUT MOCKING BLIND PEOPLE IS BAD SO SHES BAD.



Anarchaprincess said:


> -supports and is friends with a convicted pedophile,_matthew james gridley, aka griddles._ when called out for supporting him, zamii threw a tantrum about how she should be able to support and be friends with him, despite griddles molesting countless minors, even his own goddamn little sister who was 12 at the time. *zamii has utterly refused to apologize for supporting griddles*, a pedophile who has been charged and convicted for his sexually abusive acts.



Except she did excuse herself and explained why she did it,   but  SOMEHOW this person didn't include that. Yet she sure as well was happy to remind people how AWFUL this guy is and a convicted felon who _raped his own goddamn little sister_ gais! Look at all the shit that Zamii is indirectly supporting!



> -uses the word “shota” in her captions for artwork, despite being told it’s a word that has connotations of pedophilia and should only be used by csa survivors. _i am a csa survivor myself, and even i am uncomfortable with the word._


This is literally the first time I see that "shota" is a triggering word, what the hell. And apparently using it is an act on defiance on that website.



> -drew rose quartz very thin, when in steven universe she is canonically fat.


Except that she was far from mannequin/anime thin , and in fact was pretty pudgy, but apparently she needed to be morbidly obese. Again, nothing mocking fats at all, but not representing a fat person correctly is an offense.



> transphobia:


I won't  tack on that one because that will be a huge dose of opinion and I do think tumblr need to chill with that , however, note the "zamii is a cis gender woman" as if  it was important to the discussion to point that she doesn't have the privilege to post her opinion.



TLDR: In the scale of offensiveness compared to what is elsewhere even on tumblr itself she was very low, but as soon as people had a bone with her they searched EVERY OPPORTUNITY THEY COULD to get at her.

The problem with her case wasn't only the aggressivity of it, but that from a reasonable point of view what she did was relatively harmless. This post tries VERY HARD to show her how serious it is using the usual Tumblr callout tactics of big words like pedophilia and throwing and decorating stuff to push her cupability, (as well as a good privilege checking to justify the aggression) but in the end its the same stuff we knew from before. She didn't draw that character with a small nose out of racism, or drew that gem without an afro (but still black, mind you) out of rebellion. Heck, most of the time it seems she just try different styles. And that's not even counting the Rose drawings that were just "not fat enough" for them. Of course the Steven Universe fandom isn't responsible. But this is DEFINITIVELY Tumblr's fault.

Do you see anything mean or offensive regarding asians with her cosplay or commentary? No. In fact cosplaying as an asian character (or rather stereotype, since, again she's an alien) would imply that she LOVES the culture, but apparently that was still offensive enough to be harassed for and  listed as an offense.
Whereas most of the accusation on that list itself is that she misrepresenting characters,  here she is accused of representing it correctly, but yeah she was _definitively_ asking for it.


So, sorry, but I'm not biting this crap.


----------



## Arietis (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> http://yourshipsaregross.tumblr.com/post/132402784651/zamii-rant-aka-im-gonna-get-hate-for-this
> She is not being treated like shit only because of skinny rose, but I'm too lazy to read all of this so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ...




Are those her grievous offenses to the tumblrspace? I don't really care *if* she attempted suicide for asspats, it'd be nothing new at this point, but those reasons are all _*stupid bullshit that means nothing at all in the real world*_.

The one writing this crap comes across as more hateful for all the powerleveling and speshul snowflake garbage.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> But there are no proofs that her suicide attempt was actually serious and you can get hospitalized in psychiatry for anything, really.
> There could be several reasons why she attempted suicide, maybe she was really suicidal but it was maybe because she was unable to deal the repercussions of her actions.
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is Off-Topic, but I'm getting very trollshield-y vibes from you. Don't you have your own thread or something, IIRC? Zamii's attempt was real, though. We have confirmation from friends and family that she was in the hospital.


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 2, 2015)

I love how people need to defend fictional characters that have no feelings because they are fictional and by God if you make one skinny they will wish you dead
I hope these people are like young teenagers because if an adult started acting like this like wtf, at least the teenagers will get older and say "yeah I was a doucebag to this one chick for a stupid reason" but if you're acting like that and you're like in your 20's chances are you're not going to grow up


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Nov 2, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> I agree with you, she doesn't deserve to die because of that, but you don't seem to understand that on tumblr, *it's either you are good or bad*, there are no inbetween. So the callout post resumes why she is in that position right now.
> 
> The clause that she could have attempted suicide as emotional manipulation is plausible because she was unable to deal with the backfire.



I think that sums it up fairly well. If you go against the grain on that site, you should be self assured enough to handle backlash.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Nov 2, 2015)

holy fucking shit I never knew imported tumblr got this bad.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 2, 2015)

Justlurkin said:


> Yeah, no, this is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking as somebody who has like, two callout blogs about me apparently, if somebody decides that they don't like you, anything and everything you've ever done will be looked at with intense scrutiny, robbed of context, and posted as evidence of your poor character. It literally doesn't matter at all if you apologize, refute the claims, or anything. These people don't care. They have confirmation bias on their side, they've reached their conclusion (you are a bad person), and they will dig up any scrap of evidence they can get to support their conclusion.

This is why Zamii drawing art for a dude she found out later was a pedo is absolutely inexcusable, but Sarah Nyburg's years of logs about wanting to fuck her underage cousin is just roleplaying, or lies, she's changed since then, and it's not a big deal you fucking neckbeards, sheesh.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 3, 2015)

Found this. Oh, please be real.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Nov 3, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> doesn't matter at all if you apologize, refute the claims, or anything. These people don't care. They have confirmation bias on their side, they've reached their conclusion (you are a bad person), and they will dig up any scrap of evidence they can get to support their conclusion.


Are you saying you're not a bad person?
You mean because you're a pokemon-kin and not a person right?



John Titor said:


> Found this. Oh, please be real.
> View attachment 56975


So between this post and the pedo guy on tumblr we can determine that if you make fun of people on tumblr the police will come to your house and analyze your computer after the "hate post" is removed.

But if you post CP... nothing?


----------



## bloodcoffee (Nov 3, 2015)

John Titor said:


> Found this. Oh, please be real.
> View attachment 56975



That's already been posted in the thread.


----------



## Problematic Kawaii (Nov 3, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Steven Universe is a hell of a drug.
> 
> How can they get so obsessed with a cartoon, and yet completely ignore its messages about friendship and acceptance?



Because fiction and reality blurred to them.



Ho Mo for Women said:


> Those are all stupid reasons to harass someone to the point of suicide. All of that is stupid shit that only Tumblr cares about. You can list all the things she did to piss Tumblr off, but it doesn't mean she deserved the way she was treated. And no, she did not fake a suicide attempt for attention, she actually tried to kill herself and ended up in the hospital. I don't care in the slightest what some Tumblr callout post has to say about her.



Most callout blogs and posts of today are the a mix between witch hunting and McCarthyism. It's crazy how people will defend them, not realizing nothing good came from those.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 3, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I love how people need to defend fictional characters that have no feelings because they are fictional and by God if you make one skinny they will wish you dead
> I hope these people are like young teenagers because if an adult started acting like this like wtf, at least the teenagers will get older and say "yeah I was a doucebag to this one chick for a stupid reason" but if you're acting like that and you're like in your 20's chances are you're not going to grow up


A lot of these people are college-age, actually.


----------



## Problematic Kawaii (Nov 3, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> A lot of these people are college-age, actually.



Which is even more pathetic because they're one screaming about protecting kids.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Nov 3, 2015)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> So between this post and the pedo guy on tumblr we can determine that if you make fun of people on tumblr the police will come to your house and analyze your computer after the "hate post" is removed.
> 
> But if you post CP... nothing?




If only Sick Nick was an active Tumblrtot, maybe he could have avoided arrest. Was he even a Tumblr user to begin with?


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 3, 2015)

Thiletonomics said:


> If only Sick Nick was an active Tumblrtot, maybe he could have avoided arrest. Was he even a Tumblr user to begin with?


As a mentally ill, self-proclaimed transwoman, Nick would probably be accepted with open arms on Tumblr. Tumblr is happy to defend pedophiles if they agree with the hivemind, and scat fetishes are disturbingly common among the social justice crowd.


----------



## A Random (Nov 3, 2015)

Ho Mo for Women said:


> scat fetishes are disturbingly common among the social justice crowd.


If only that were Scatman John fetishes. We need more people singing scat, not.. _that_ scat.


----------



## has (Nov 3, 2015)

Just saw this post trying to defend SJWs and say it wasn't them that made Zamii suicidal:


 

I guess just because Zamii didn't specifically say what made her suicidal, then it means it wasn't the SU fans or SJW! I mean, let's totally not connect the months of harassment she's gotten with her mental health issues, hm?


----------



## cukurcuka (Nov 3, 2015)

A similar thing happened to an artist by the name of suikerpil. She was driven out by tumblr hate mobs because she was accused of being a pedophile, a race fetishist and a stalker, all because her ex got butthurt when they broke up and proceeded to blow details of their relationship completely out of proportion.


----------



## Cosmos (Nov 3, 2015)

This is a really good summarization of this entire shitfest.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 3, 2015)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> Are you saying you're not a bad person?
> You mean because you're a pokemon-kin and not a person right?



Literally how dare you, I'm not a fucking pokemon-kin, you stupid fucking idiot.



Spoiler



Meowthkip is my Sonichu OC. Everybody knows I'm actually a dog.


----------



## Justlurkin (Nov 3, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> This is a really good summarization of this entire shitfest.


Yet his post was later deleted by a mod to "not bring attention to drama" or something...


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

Justlurkin said:


> Yet his post was later deleted by a mod to "not bring attention to drama" or something...



Fucking TV Tropes mods, I swear...


----------



## Problematic Kawaii (Nov 3, 2015)

fartknocker said:


> Just saw this post trying to defend SJWs and say it wasn't them that made Zamii suicidal:
> View attachment 56996
> 
> I guess just because Zamii didn't specifically say what made her suicidal, then it means it wasn't the SU fans or SJW! I mean, let's totally not connect the months of harassment she's gotten with her mental health issues, hm?


Steven Universe fans and SJWs Did Nothing Wrong


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Nov 3, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> But there are no proofs that her suicide attempt was actually serious and you can get hospitalized in psychiatry for anything, really.
> There could be several reasons why she attempted suicide, maybe she was really suicidal but it was maybe because she was unable to deal the repercussions of her actions.
> 
> 
> ...



So ... just because you've been through something similar, that means it shouldn't be considered a big deal?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 4, 2015)

Problematic Kawaii said:


> Steven Universe fans and SJWs Did Nothing Wrong


#NotAllSJWs


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 4, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> But there are no proofs that her suicide attempt was actually serious and you can get hospitalized in psychiatry for anything, really.
> There could be several reasons why she attempted suicide, maybe she was really suicidal but it was maybe because she was unable to deal the repercussions of her actions.
> 
> 
> ...


You half assing a suicide attempt for attention has nothing to do with this girl. Just because you made light of a serious problem doesn't mean she did, or that she did it to try and avoid Tumblr drama. That you would even consider her actions (drawing cartoon fan art "wrong") worthy of repercussions is idiotic.

Suicide attempts, regardless of the levels of success or failure, or intent,  are hospitalized because they can't be trusted to take care of themselves. It's also generally agreed that isolating the patient from their lives for a few days is a good thing. Mental wards also provide resources (Doctor referrals, drug rehab referrals, help getting into free psychiatric care centers, help with sighing up for Medicaid). To someone who is desperate enough that death seems like the best alternative, having someone listen and care about what you say can be invaluable.

I think she's doing the responsible thing. Admitting yourself to a hospital is hard, but she's acknowledging that she had problems that need to be addressed and she's making steps to get that help. That people are mocking that, or think she would put herself through that (There is nothing fun about sleeping on one of those shitty suicide proof beds with a flash light being shone on you every 15 minuets. And dealing with doctors, group sessions, individual sessions day after day, while dealing with being put on or pulled off of medications sucks) just to get the SJWs off her ass is pathetic.


----------



## Justlurkin (Nov 5, 2015)

Rabbit Bones said:


> You half assing a suicide attempt for attention has nothing to do with this girl. Just because you made light of a serious problem doesn't mean she did, or that she did it to try and avoid Tumblr drama. That you would even consider her actions (drawing cartoon fan art "wrong") worthy of repercussions is idiotic.
> 
> Suicide attempts, regardless of the levels of success or failure, or intent,  are hospitalized because they can't be trusted to take care of themselves. It's also generally agreed that isolating the patient from their lives for a few days is a good thing. Mental wards also provide resources (Doctor referrals, drug rehab referrals, help getting into free psychiatric care centers, help with sighing up for Medicaid). To someone who is desperate enough that death seems like the best alternative, having someone listen and care about what you say can be invaluable.
> 
> I think she's doing the responsible thing. Admitting yourself to a hospital is hard, but she's acknowledging that she had problems that need to be addressed and she's making steps to get that help. That people are mocking that, or think she would put herself through that (There is nothing fun about sleeping on one of those shitty suicide proof beds with a flash light being shone on you every 15 minuets. And dealing with doctors, group sessions, individual sessions day after day, while dealing with being put on or pulled off of medications sucks) just to get the SJWs off her ass is pathetic.



It's kinda sad how Tumblr has turned suicide attempt into a bargaining chip for privilege point. Literally, one of the biggest harasser (the one behind the zami receipt blog) claim (s)he attempted SIX times... This to justify the hate blog she ran to "inform" people about her (of crimes like cosplaying an alien or drawing an indian in an "halloween costume" ...) (they claims Zamii could've left  the internet but clearly it would have done the internet more good if that person left instead.)


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 5, 2015)

Justlurkin said:


> It's kinda sad how Tumblr has turned suicide attempt into a bargaining chip for privilege point. Literally, one of the biggest harasser (the one behind the zami receipt blog) claim (s)he attempted SIX times... This to justify the hate blog she ran to "inform" people about her (of crimes like cosplaying an alien or drawing an indian in an "halloween costume" ...) (they claims Zamii could've left  the internet but clearly it would have done the internet more good if that person left instead.)



I wonder if that person would be worthy of a thread...


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 5, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> I wonder if that person would be worthy of a thread...


Could be. Does she have a blog besides the Zamii blog?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 5, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> I wonder if that person would be worthy of a thread...


I think she shut down, so there won't be any new milk sadly.


----------



## QI 541 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Dismaying Tree (Nov 7, 2015)

raymond said:


>


This is what happens when tumblr meets reality.
Nice.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 7, 2015)

Serves them right.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 7, 2015)

Actual photo of the doxxer:


----------



## Zeboltia (Nov 7, 2015)

Good to know Tumblr is finally getting what comes to them. These little kids need to learn and maybe then they'll hop off their special pronouns and kin types.


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 7, 2015)

I've never been in a psych ward but my friend has and he said that during quiet time or whatever he played his PSP (and the guy in the room next to him always spent it furiously jerking it but that's neither here nor there)
This was way before smart phones were common place so he didn't have one of those. 
With what little experience I have with hospitals I'd imagine that depending on the situation and the individual hospital they'll either let you keep your electronics or not


----------



## fishercat (Nov 7, 2015)

I've never been in a psych ward either, but the hospital let me have electronics after having an epileptic seizure. I think they're pretty lax about it.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2015)

Dismaying Tree said:


> This is what happens when tumblr meets reality.
> Nice.



"Social justice" meets criminal justice.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 7, 2015)

raymond said:


>


I really hope this teaches some of these people that things they do online have real world consequences. That's a lesson they've needed to learn for a very long time.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Nov 9, 2015)

I like that he admits that he's already on probation for something else.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 17, 2015)

Zamii apologizes, still gets shit on.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 17, 2015)

They aren't going to stop until she's dead, are they?


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 17, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> They aren't going to stop until she's dead, are they?



I don't think they'll stop even then.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 17, 2015)

Seeing how fans haven't stopped doing this shit to Zamii despite the crew intervening, they should just pull the plug on the dumb show.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Nov 17, 2015)

MalWart said:


> they should just pull the plug on the dumb show.


The fanbase is definitely scaring people off the show--and the demographic it's aiming for isn't even watching the fucking thing. Cartoon Network, as a business will definitely notice that and do shit about it.


Spoiler: steven universe related autism



I've enjoyed a few episodes of the show and the soundtrack and animation is pretty and everything, but the storyline is getting fucked. There is too much serious and feelsy shit in a children's show. There are probably three episodes of angsting from the main characters for every one where the show doesn't take itself as seriously as an emo teen. I can't appreciate these characters if literally every other episode, one of them is tearing up or sobbing or I don't fucking know. And yeah, I'm autistic enough to watch a children's show, don't remind me. But most of my gripes are less headcanon spergery and more basic story and plot stuff. I'm more disappointed than anything else.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 17, 2015)

It would be hilarious if the show winds up getting pulled in-part due to the insanity of the rabid fanbase.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 17, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> It would be hilarious if the show winds up getting pulled in-part due to the insanity of the rabid fanbase.


But if that happens, the SJW fans will preach some bullshit about how CN is Trans/Homophobic because they cancelled such a "progressive" show. There's almost no safe ground.


----------



## Ravana (Nov 17, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> It would be hilarious if the show winds up getting pulled in-part due to the insanity of the rabid fanbase.


I think that' how Tiny Toons got cancelled.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Nov 17, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> It would be hilarious if the show winds up getting pulled in-part due to the insanity of the rabid fanbase.





MalWart said:


> But if that happens, the SJW fans will preach some bullshit about how CN is Trans/Homophobic because they cancelled such a "progressive" show. There's almost no safe ground.



They'd also end up blaming Zamii for it when they should look in the mirror.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 17, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> It would be hilarious if the show winds up getting pulled in-part due to the insanity of the rabid fanbase.



It would be the SJW reprise of how Dennis "quozl" Falk got Tiny Toons cancelled by being a gigantic sperg.  Except more pathetic because it took the efforts of thousands of them to be the absolute shittiest fandom in existence.


----------



## Problematic Kawaii (Nov 17, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Zamii apologizes, still gets shit on.
> 
> View attachment 58983 View attachment 58985 View attachment 58986



Learning how to accept apologies is too hard! 



MalWart said:


> Seeing how fans haven't stopped doing this shit to Zamii despite the crew intervening, they should just pull the plug on the dumb show.



I wouldn't be surprised if they did; an attempted suicide doesn't give that happy accepting vibe the show does.


----------



## Ho Mo for Women (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd hate it if the show got cancelled because of these assholes. I mean, I like the show, but that's not the main reason I'd hate for that to happen. No, the real reason is because, if that happened, in a way, these assholes would win. They would have made big enough asses of themselves that they got a show pulled off the air. They'd be mad it was gone, but they'd also be secretly happy that they were able to bully a television network into submission and make them scared of them. They'd get even bigger egos and do even worse things; they'd become even worse than they are now. Plus, they'd ruin it for all the kids who watch the show. You know, the actual target audience. But these people only care about kids when they're sperging out about bronies joining the fandom. What a bunch of fucking pricks.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Nov 26, 2015)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> They aren't going to stop until she's dead, are they?



I'd say that some of those haters would go as far as going full ADF, and shit on her grave.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've said this before in another thread but goddamn if it isn't true;
The internet gives a voice to people too stupid to know when to shut up.


----------



## Mum's Spaghetti (Dec 26, 2019)

It's really a damn shame she got bullied All because she made Rose skinny. It's just fucking FANART! No ones getting hurt or harmed over a piece of art!  Steven universe isn't bad, but man do these assholes ruin it for pretty much for everyone. 

Steven universe doesn't deserve this stupid drama.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 26, 2019)

Mum's Spaghetti said:


> It's really a damn shame she got bullied All because she made Rose skinny. It's just fucking FANART! No ones getting hurt or harmed over a piece of art!  Steven universe isn't bad, but man do these assholes ruin it for pretty much for everyone.
> 
> Steven universe doesn't deserve this stupid drama.



You necro'd a four year old thread just to give some Reddit tier basic take? Christ...


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 26, 2019)

Mum's Spaghetti said:


> It's really a damn shame she got bullied All because she made Rose skinny. It's just fucking FANART! No ones getting hurt or harmed over a piece of art!  Steven universe isn't bad, but man do these assholes ruin it for pretty much for everyone.
> 
> Steven universe doesn't deserve this stupid drama.


No, it does, because the show and it's spergs are stupid.

Just like necroing a long dead thread.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 26, 2019)

Mum's Spaghetti said:


> It's really a damn shame she got bullied All because she made Rose skinny. It's just fucking FANART! No ones getting hurt or harmed over a piece of art!  Steven universe isn't bad, but man do these assholes ruin it for pretty much for everyone.
> 
> Steven universe doesn't deserve this stupid drama.


Do you even look at how old a thread is before you post


----------



## MalWart (Dec 26, 2019)

Mum's Spaghetti said:


> It's really a damn shame she got bullied All because she made Rose skinny. It's just fucking FANART! No ones getting hurt or harmed over a piece of art!  Steven universe isn't bad, but man do these assholes ruin it for pretty much for everyone.
> 
> Steven universe doesn't deserve this stupid drama.


You should be banned from cemeteries for that necro.


----------



## Mum's Spaghetti (Dec 27, 2019)

Nevermind, I took it back.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 27, 2019)

Mum's Spaghetti said:


> Nevermind, I took it back.


Too late.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 27, 2019)

This thread is evidence as to why SJWs are diseased mentally, socially, and intrinsically. 

Ain't calling for a Final Solution but , smashing their heads onto the pavement and driving them into the ground does sound like a good solution.


----------

